# Canon Expo 2015 is Coming



## Canon Rumors Guy (Mar 16, 2015)

```
<p>We’ve been told that there will indeed be a Canon Expo in 2015. The show is held in New York City once every five years in September, and then the Expo usually travels to Paris and Tokyo later in the year. Canon Expo is where Canon shows off all their latest and greatest technologies, some of which end up in consumer products.</p>
<blockquote><p>Once-Every-Five-Year Exhibition Demonstrates Recent Achievements In Imaging Technology And Offers A Glimpse Of Next-Generation Imaging For Homes, Offices and Medical Facilities</p></blockquote>
<p>I hope Canon invites me this time :)</p>
<p><em>image credit // Jack Russell Group</em></p>
```


----------



## jeffa4444 (Mar 16, 2015)

If you watching Canon add London


----------



## sanj (Mar 16, 2015)

Do they traditionally introduce new gear in such expo? Am extremely curious to see what values to they add to the 1dx..


----------



## PureClassA (Mar 16, 2015)

Well then this will be the big 1DX2 unveiling (or perhaps just before). Taking bets now ;D


----------



## sanj (Mar 16, 2015)

PureClassA said:


> Well then this will be the big 1DX2 unveiling (or perhaps just before). Taking bets now ;D



Bet low.


----------



## Khufu (Mar 16, 2015)

I think these things are usually where the crazies get to escape the lab for a day or two to show off their inexplicable, physics-bending, 467 Gigapixel, future-event-capturing, quanta-deconstructing/reconfiguring and egg-timing, self-hyper-zooming narnia-sensors of inexplicable expense which shall never make it to market but shows that Canon can do whatever they want... Like that super-zooming video camera thing that's been on YouTube for years, showing close-ups of audience folk (apparently none of whom are known to many as CR Guy)... Or the ASP-H monster-sensor (which i'm unsure whether it actually ever was hooked up to an imaging processor-do-hickey or... printer. Someone took a photo of the sensor once though and told the internets all* about it!)

So CR want to go along?! Best behaviour then; stop spreading rumours that lead people to be disappointed by final products and all that jazz 

*read: "a big number, though little else"


----------



## Diko (Mar 16, 2015)

Definetly we would love a LIVE coverage. Let us hope they do send you an invitation. Otherwise I really wouldn't understand CANON if they don't invite you and Canon Watch. 

That is like denying the fan base existence at all.


----------



## PureClassA (Mar 16, 2015)

sanj said:


> PureClassA said:
> 
> 
> > Well then this will be the big 1DX2 unveiling (or perhaps just before). Taking bets now ;D
> ...



Hey! .... Let me have my wishful thinking... :


----------



## Tugela (Mar 16, 2015)

PureClassA said:


> Well then this will be the big 1DX2 unveiling (or perhaps just before). Taking bets now ;D



No, they will wait until the competition has advanced beyond the 1DX2 before unveiling it. To ensure that there is a market for new technology, Canon have to wait at least three years after their competitors have done it before their level of timidity can be overcome.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 16, 2015)

Tugela said:


> PureClassA said:
> 
> 
> > Well then this will be the big 1DX2 unveiling (or perhaps just before). Taking bets now ;D
> ...



Timidity? Perhaps they should rush new tech to market, then fail to support it long term. Oh, wait...that's Sony. Instead, they should update their lineup more frequently, with a very high recall rate for design failures. Oh wait...that's Nikon.


----------



## PureClassA (Mar 16, 2015)

neuroanatomist said:


> Tugela said:
> 
> 
> > PureClassA said:
> ...



....Burn.


----------



## gary samples (Mar 16, 2015)

PureClassA said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > Tugela said:
> ...


double ... burn


----------



## Diko (Mar 17, 2015)

neuroanatomist said:


> ...then fail to support it long term. Oh, wait...that's Sony. Instead, they should update their lineup more frequently, with a very high recall rate for design failures. Oh wait...that's Nikon.



Good and entertaining examples of the *[sarcasm]* tag. ;D ;D ;D

And now if you can support those claims by naming a few concrete examples. Don't get me wrong, but I really got lost there for both SONY and NIKON.

* design failures. *Canon 5D Mark 3* light leak
* long term support (even in the meaning of a commitment) failures... I remember:
- * APS-H* format and
- *Canon EOS-1D C* Camera (_if it's only a speculation - we shall find out in a year or two_)


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 17, 2015)

Diko said:


> And now if you can support those claims by naming a few concrete examples. Don't get me wrong, but I really got lost there for both SONY and NIKON.



You could start by looking into why the government of the most populous nation on the planet banned the sale of the Nikon D600 in their country.


----------



## TeT (Mar 17, 2015)

Diko said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > ...then fail to support it long term. Oh, wait...that's Sony. Instead, they should update their lineup more frequently, with a very high recall rate for design failures. Oh wait...that's Nikon.
> ...



I understand that he did not provide examples for Sony and Nikon, but yours are fairly weak....


----------



## StudentOfLight (Mar 17, 2015)

I think the 50MP sensor was displayed in Paris 5 years ago and come July it will be on shelves at our local Camera stores.


----------



## infared (Mar 18, 2015)

QUESTION:
So this expo is not open to the public? It is by invitation only?


----------



## THEEP (Jul 30, 2015)

So I don't know if anybody else got one, but I got an invitation e-mail a few days ago (despite only being CPS silver). I have a few comments/questions:

I don't see anything stating that there is a price that needs to be paid to attend, other than travel/lodging does this cost anything?

There is a section on the EXPO 2015 website about Seminars (https://expo.usa.canon.com/?page_id=310) but nothing is listed there. The expo is less than 1.5 months out, I hope they get this figured out.

Where exactly in NYC is this happening?

What kind of stuff do they usually have/show at these EXPOs?


----------



## Big_Ant_TV_Media (Aug 11, 2015)

infared said:


> QUESTION:
> So this expo is not open to the public? It is by invitation only?



INVITE OR USING A VIP'S CODE ONLY


----------

